
2M Users Impacted by New Data Collection Policy in Stylish Browser Add-On - onli
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/2-million-users-impacted-by-new-data-collection-policy-in-stylish-browser-add-on/
======
pmontra
Luckily there is a way to opt out.

